

MySQL and the Linux swap problem - onethumb
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2008/05/01/mysql-and-the-linux-swap-problem/

======
jpeterson
Even with a lot of system RAM, this is kinda risky. I think a better approach
would be to create a logical volume group--primary volume being the RAM drive,
secondary an actual disk partition--and mount it as swap. That way you get the
best of both worlds: ultra-fast swap space that spills over to disk if
necessary.

------
patrickg-zill
I don't mean to sound smug, but I recommend they try Solaris, which seems to
have excellent performance when dealing with large amounts of RAM (greater
than 8GB) and also has excellent multithread performance.

------
newt0311
So... why not just turn swap off completely? I have done it a few times
accidentally and once intentionally (when I was encrypting my HD). That would
get the exact same result that they are getting.

~~~
sanswork
He mentions that in the third paragraph, they had problems with kswapd.

